# Scratchbuild log cars



## mcshabs (Jan 22, 2011)

Anybody have good ideas/plans/pics for scratchbuilding some old timey log cars, or maybe know of an issue of a railroad mag that discussed them. I am looking for something to pull behind my new-to-me shay locomotive. I just picked up a stack of old railroad mags as well, haven't thumbed through them all yet, but maybe there will be something good in there. Anyways if anybody has some good ideas Id be interested to hear them.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Kadee actually makes the trucks for log car disconnects Kit Number 101 but you can kit bash a set of any trucks to get the same look. I don't have any but I do have these. Rivarossi make's them and they are really nice the second set was IHC.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

FYI, here's some very nice log car detailing by our master-builder member Shaygetz:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3054

Cheers,

TJ


----------

